# Tan a hide



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you want it soft? If so, take it to a taxidermist and have them send it to a tannery. You simply don't have the equipment to do it properly. The amount of time you'll have in it will be far more than it's worth for the end result. Salting is only the preliminary step. There's a LOT more to it. Someone will surely come along and tell you it's "easy", but they've either never seen a properly tanned hide, or they have too much free time.


----------



## wildones (Mar 12, 2008)

garb72 said:


> I just got the skinn off and now i wanna "tan it" i think.... i just want the shin and fur, i was told to strech it and put salt on it and scrape it after a few days and do it again a few times.... does any one have any tips or a web site? thanks guys.


google tan hides there are many web sights and utubes on it. wasco has a product i am going to try. it's a kit for around 25.00 . go for it.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Do *NOT* use some home made formula you find on the internet.


----------



## rebel64 (Jun 11, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Do you want it soft? If so, take it to a taxidermist and have them send it to a tannery. You simply don't have the equipment to do it properly. The amount of time you'll have in it will be far more than it's worth for the end result. Salting is only the preliminary step. There's a LOT more to it. Someone will surely come along and tell you it's "easy", but they've either never seen a properly tanned hide, or they have too much free time.


every thing that M.Magis said is correct if you want it to be nice then it needs to be done at a tannery


----------

